# RSA installation on Ubuntu 10.04



## bijay_ps (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everbody I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and have installed Macbuntu over it. Now I want to install rational  software architect (from IBM). Can anyone tell me how to do that step by step. Like which link to download and how to install it? Please reply soon.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Download : IBM Rational Software Architect V8


----------



## bijay_ps (Dec 13, 2011)

okay but after downloading how to install it??

I downloaded the file. I downloaded the file for linux version... its size is 90 MB and have extracted it also. Now tell me how to install it???


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Installing and upgrading Rational Software Architect and supporting software


----------

